# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Zwift, massively multiplayer online cycling and running physical training program, Zwift, Inc., Long Beach, California, USA

## Airicist

Zwift on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Fitness made fun | Fun is fast

Aug 29, 2020




> Join the world’s training playground with Zwift, the fitness app that turns indoor riding into a game. Explore endless roads, race riders from all over the world, and boost your fitness with monthly training plans and structured workouts.
> 
> Zwift is the app that makes indoor training fun. Connecting cyclists and runners around the world, Zwift mixes the intensity of training with the immersive and engaging play of gaming. Ride or run virtual worlds with a community that motivates you at every mile. You'll get faster and stronger and have a blast doing it. 
> 
> You can become the undisputed king of the mountain, leave your competitors in your wake to become the sprint jersey holder, or simply join your friends for a leisurely run on a Sunday morning.
> 
> And you can make fun fast day or night, even if it’s raining, snowing, or just plain awful outside. Got goals? We’ve got a training plan for you that adjusts automatically depending on your schedule. Just want a workout? We have more than a thousand to choose from, or you can build a custom workout.
> 
> Just download our app, connect your bike to your indoor trainer, and start your 7-day free trial. And if you want to run, you can do that for free. Just download our app, connect your treadmill or cadence tracker, and you’ll be off and Zwifting in no time.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zwift Raises $450M for Connected Fitness"

by Joanna Glasner
September 16, 2020

----------

